# 2015 Theme Famous Dead People, tips?



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

Would like to get a jump on next year with after Halloween sales, and ideas for my meeting in February.

I would like to do some headstones with birth date and death date and a quote to get people to guess.

I did Hollywood about 5 or 6 years ago, some ideas from that year, but don't have any of the Props.

I am thinking famous people, not necessarily celebrities.

Always get Awesome feedback here!


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Joan Rivers - Can we talk? 
John Lennon - Imagine
Patrick Swayze - Nobody puts Baby in a corner

Ideas like these?


----------



## wackychimp (Jul 16, 2009)

Robin Williams - "Gooood Morning Vietnam" or "Nanu Nanu!"


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

A bit dated, but - Sid Viscious. "You can't arrest me; I'm a Rock Star!"


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

Great 'epitaphs' !!


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

Heres an easy one -Albert Einstein. E=MC 2

A cool idea, turn your graveyard into a Trivia Game!


----------



## Abysome1 (Aug 8, 2014)

Jack Nicholson - Herrreee's Johnny !
Arnold- I'll be Back 
Humphrey Bogart - Here's looking at you, Kid

Great Idea for a game !


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

I just did the dead Hollywood theme this year. It was a huge "hit" with my guests.
I tried to document most things in a tread, "Mummy Awards at the Hollywood Tower of Terror Hotel".
The costumes were phenomenal. Good Luck and have fun.


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

bettyboop said:


> I just did the dead Hollywood theme this year. It was a huge "hit" with my guests.
> I tried to document most things in a tread, "Mummy Awards at the Hollywood Tower of Terror Hotel".
> The costumes were phenomenal. Good Luck and have fun.



I just went thru your thread - Awesome work! I did a Hollywood theme about 10 years ago, so a little concerned with Dead Famous People being slight re-do. But I don't have many things left over from that year. My B-I-L did a Hollywood sign with 6 feet letters, Red Carpet with Stanchions and a few other things that made it during the rainy night, but were not able to save. Leaning more so to Famous and not Celebrities, although celebrity costumes are fine!


----------



## revengemaiden (Sep 4, 2014)

natascha said:


> Would like to get a jump on next year with after Halloween sales, and ideas for my meeting in February.
> 
> I would like to do some headstones with birth date and death date and a quote to get people to guess.


I participate in the 'Old Blue Eyes Celebrity Deathwatch' and they always have a clever line when any celebrity -- and not just Hollywood celebrity -- dies. For example:

Mickey Rooney: Death Finds Andy Hardy
Kim Jong IL: No, no, Kim Jong DEAD!
Sargent Shriver: He was the driving force behind and the first director of the Peace Corps. Now he's both at peace and a corpse. What a coincidence. 

You can check out their website (look for Yearly 'Dead Folks')

http://www.flymetothetomb.x10.mx/archive.html


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

Thanks revengemaiden - Great Tip!!!!


----------



## creepymagic (Apr 16, 2012)

How about doing this with Hollywood monsters, examples below (slightly modified in some cases)
-Gloat your soul on my ugliness
-Its alive, its alive
-To be truly dead, that must be glorious
-I'm your boyfriend now Nancy
-Twas beauty killed me
-I'll tear your soul apart


----------

